
EQ-Radio: Emotion Recognition Using Wireless Signals - achanda358
http://eqradio.csail.mit.edu/
======
amelius
> The key enabler underlying EQ-Radio is a new algorithm for extracting the
> individual heartbeats from the wireless signal at an accuracy comparable to
> on-body ECG monitors.

I'm wondering: could this technology be used to detect contraction of other
muscles than the heart? Like performing a wireless EMG?

~~~
gregsadetsky
Good idea! The paper describing the breathing detection using radio is here:
[https://people.csail.mit.edu/fadel/papers/vitalradio-
paper.p...](https://people.csail.mit.edu/fadel/papers/vitalradio-paper.pdf)

The paper on the heartbeat and breathing detection takes into account that
heartbeats have repeating envelopes (signal shapes).

Would a wireless EMG be able to detect muscle activation and the source
position(s) on the body of the signals as well?... Quite interesting.

~~~
mhuffman
Source and direction would be killer features.

Imagine holter monitors that can sit beside your bed as you sleep (tossing and
turning), instead of wearing them, or instant continuous ECG data during
triage.

Many heart attacks are misdiagnosed (especially in women) and instant
continuous ECG readings (possibly from multiple people at once) would be
incredible!

~~~
amelius
These are cool applications indeed. I was thinking about using such a device
during the day to prevent RSI.

------
samfisher83
In case you were interested in the frequencies they were sweeping though:

We reproduced a state-of-the-art FMCW radio designed by past work on wireless
vital sign monitoring [7]. The device generates a signal that sweeps from 5.46
GHz to 7.25 GHz every 4 milliseconds, transmitting sub-mW power. The
parameters were chosen as in [7] such that the transmis- sion system is
compliant with FCC regulations for consumer electronics

I wonder if you can use lower frequencies? Since we are surrounded by radio
waves maybe you can use use on those cheap SDRs and look for the 50-150hz
space to see if you can pick up heart rate.

